# Aquatropics



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

What is the opinion of the Aquatropics store on Dundas St. west near Keele in Toronto. I was thinking of visiting this store as I have an appointment near by, as I am driving in from London and wondered if it is worth while stopping for a look. Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Personally I would not bother. Terrible shop in my opinion.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Agreed ^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Take a look*

If you are in the area it does not hurt to take a look. Fairly weak for a fish shop. I don't know how the stay in Business but it is NOT from selling fish.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

You have a PM.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

agreed with others. I live in the area, and usually head out to the dundas strip for my fish and coral fix. make sure you stop by R20 on Dundas and Dixie, then just 300m west from there to Aquatic Kingdom, Dragon Aquarium and Big Al's Miss all next to each other literally. R2O is a small shop usually opens from 1-5pm, has unique corals marine and South American fishes in stock.


----------

